# My acrylic soap molds



## c0ntrite

Hi, I would like to share my homemade acrylic log soap molds    Acrylic molds are best for those who skip gel phase  

Prototypes






Small Batch Mold (6.5 inches tall)





Log with 1 inch cutting guide










Sliced soaps


----------



## donniej

You did a great job!  I took a class many years ago to learn how to work with plastics and I don't think I could make them that nice!  

Have you used them many times?  I know poly carbonates will hold up to lye for a while but have they done well long term?


----------



## debb

Wow! I like them!... Is it easy to release the soap?


----------



## c0ntrite

donniej said:
			
		

> You did a great job!  I took a class many years ago to learn how to work with plastics and I don't think I could make them that nice!
> 
> Have you used them many times?  I know poly carbonates will hold up to lye for a while but have they done well long term?



Thanks! I actually use Poly(methyl methacrylate) (PMMA) also known as acrylic which is cheaper and easier to cut than polycarbonates.

I searched Google and found the following information:

Acrylic can hold lye (Sodium Hydroxide 60%) for 30 days of constant exposure with no damage. Plastic may even tolerate lye for years, conditions (122 deg F) at 50 deg C according to this website:

http://www.ridoutplastics.com/plexiglas ... tance.html

also try to search google for "acrylic chemical resistance" for more info.

With personal experience with a few months of using it (gel or not to gel), I didn't have problems with the acrylic, it is pretty much stable.


----------



## c0ntrite

debb said:
			
		

> Wow! I like them!... Is it easy to release the soap?



Thanks! yup, they are easy to release! All I do is put the mold upside down so that the excess oil would move throughout the soap. After 5 or so minutes I push it from top to bottom. I believe this technique would work for ALL type of log molds.


----------



## BakingNana

Way cool!!


----------



## Deb

How hard are they to make?


----------



## ChrissyB

They look great. I love the one with the cutting guide.
What do you mean by allowing the excess oil to move through the soap?


----------



## IanT

very nice job!

Now you have me adding things to my To Do list lol


----------



## rubyslippers

c0ntrite said:
			
		

> ...Thanks! yup, they are easy to release! All I do is put the mold upside down so that the excess oil would move throughout the soap. After 5 or so minutes I push it from top to bottom. I believe this technique would work for ALL type of log molds.



By "excess oil" do you mean what you might smear inside the mold to help the soap to release?  And, where would be a source for purchasing the acrylic?


----------



## emilaid

They're genious - I also love the cutting guide. Well impressed!!


----------



## c0ntrite

Thank you guys for all the compliments!



			
				Deb said:
			
		

> How hard are they to make?



Working with acrylic 1/8 inch thick is easy with a plastic cutter. Any thicker is really hard to cut.








			
				ChrissyB said:
			
		

> They look great. I love the one with the cutting guide.
> What do you mean by allowing the excess oil to move through the soap?





			
				rubyslippers said:
			
		

> By "excess oil" do you mean what you might smear inside the mold to help the soap to release?



It probably depends on the recipe. It is not something I smear on the mold. The "excess oil" comes from the soap itself. It is the oily substance that coats your soap when you release it from your mold, usually sets at the bottom.








			
				rubyslippers said:
			
		

> And, where would be a source for purchasing the acrylic?



I live in the Philippines


----------



## rubyslippers

c0ntrite, how do you glue your pieces together?


----------



## Best Natural Soap

those are the neatest, most ingenious molds!!

What sort of glue do you use to hold it all together?


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna

I want those..............no, I

NEED those.................

Being a soaping equipment junky is tough 

I will dream about these tonight.


----------



## debb

I'm guessing they aren't for the oven?


----------



## c0ntrite

once again, thank you guys for your kind words.



			
				rubyslippers said:
			
		

> c0ntrite, how do you glue your pieces together?





			
				Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> those are the neatest, most ingenious molds!!
> 
> What sort of glue do you use to hold it all together?



I use a solution specifically made for acrylics. Watch the video below from tapplastics.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT6Ow_cBTps"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT6Ow_cBTps[/ame]

also please watch this on how to cut plastics:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh62xaTEmxw"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nh62xaTEmxw[/ame]



			
				debb said:
			
		

> I'm guessing they aren't for the oven?



you are correct


----------



## supersoaper3000

Impeccable craftsmanship!  I admire them a great deal


----------



## Best Natural Soap

Why make them ourselves... we could buy them, from YOU!!!!
 :shock:


----------



## dcornett

Very, very impressive!!!


----------



## c0ntrite

Thank you dcornett and supersoaper3000.



			
				Best Natural Soap said:
			
		

> Why make them ourselves... we could buy them, from YOU!!!!
> :shock:



 :shock: if you're having a hard time or just don't have the time to make one then you can BUY one from me, custom made. The estimate cost for a 12 inch tall mold would be $20 plus shipping would be another $20. $40 total. That is just an estimate.

Package would include:
Mold with cover.
Cutting guide.
Push stick.
Saran wrap.


----------

